# Moon photos, Supermoon to crescent



## AaronT (Mar 12, 2020)

NAB cancelled, NBA postponed, travel plans put in disarray! Might as well talk about the moon, at least most of us can still see that most nights. Canon 5DsR, 100-400L MK I, 2X TC on tripod, focused in live view and mirror-up, 1 sec delay. March9, 2020.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 12, 2020)

You could also look at corona borealis.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You could also look at corona borealis.


Hi Steve. I am sorry to say my interest in the stars does not extend much beyond " Oh look, there's the Big Dipper".


----------



## AaronT (Mar 13, 2020)

I haven't done this before. On March 4th I managed to get a shot of a half moon during the day and night. The day shot was with my 5DS R, 100-400L with 1.4 TC and hand held. The night shot was with 5DS R, 100-400L with 2x TC on a tripod.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 13, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Hi Steve. I am sorry to say my interest in the stars does not extend much beyond " Oh look, there's the Big Dipper".



Fair enough...though a good second step is Orion (and the constellations around it), which are loaded with bright stars whose names might even be recognizable.

In any case, I was just trying to make a "corona" reference in honor of our recent troubles.


----------

